# Nlight? Crestron? Lutron Vibe?



## Dan the electricman (Jan 2, 2011)

Toggle switch


----------



## westcojack (Dec 2, 2011)

We love Vantage Controls.
You need to be a dealer to buy.
It looks great, and the engraving is illuminated, so if you are good at it, your programming makes it very simple for the home owner to walk around the house using the keypads. It is also not cheap looking, and very good quality.
VantageControls.com (some of our work WestcoSmartHomes.com)


----------

